# Temporary fixes



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

When I was younger I shot pistols in international competition and one discipline that I competed in was called "free pistol". That did not mean it was a free ...pistol it meant that the competition was free of rules concerning the pistol. There were only two rules: 1. you had to hold the pistol with one hand 2. you had to be able to pick it up without the pistol firing unintentionally. These pistols were big ungainly things with grips that fully covered the hand and the shooters spent a lot of time modifying these grips to make them more comfortable. The desire was to have even pressure over your hand.

The easiest way to do this was to decide which area was uncomfortable and needed work. If the grip was in the way you would grind it away with a hand grinder and sand it for the fine shaping. If it was a gap that you needed to fill most shooters used a product from the drugstore called "Mole Skin" which can be cut to shape with a pair of scissors and, since it has adhesive on the back can be stuck in place. If one thickness isn't enough just add more. If that doesn't feel just right you might peel it off and start again. If a thin coating is needed the mole skin may be fine by itself. I had places on my pistol grip that had the same mole skin for two or three years. If you have used multiple layers, once you understand what modifications are necessary you can peel it off and apply some epoxy filler which you can then shape with files and sandpaper.

For very little money and not destroying you project you can develop the feel you want with mole skin. The journey to achieve ergonomic slingshots is easier if you can change the shape temporarily to explore possibilities.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

On sporting rifles that my father would customize, he would doubleside tape on some styrofoam on the Monte Carlos and and customize with the shooter. Then he would block on and carve to fit. Sugru works well for custom shooter grips.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Old time gunsmiths had a lot of techniques for shaping wood and metal that would be helpful for slingshot builders today.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

In archery the handle was very important taking months to shape it to your liking. If we flew, the bow was checked but the handle was in our pocket. The bow was far easier to replace than the handle.


----------

